# AC Doodles! (Closed to new requests for now!)



## MisterEnigma (Feb 8, 2014)

I hope I'm in the right place. XD Anywho, here are some AC doodles I made a few weeks back. 




I was thinking of maybe starting a comic but I'm not sure...would anyone be interested in that? It might be fun to feature other towns and mayors too! Thanks for looking.

*UPDATED RULES, PLEASE READ! <3*
1.) Before requesting something, please take a look at my slots first to see if they are filled. They are updated regularly.

2.) Please do not ask when they will be finished or if I can work on your drawing first- others have been waiting a long time, and it's not fair to skip past them. Also I draw these for fun in my leisure time, as my actual job comes first and that's going to take priority.

3.) You are free to use the art I give you in whatever you'd like, an avatar, your signature, it's yours!

4.) Please don't be rude or demanding. These are free, but that doesn't mean it's okay to take advantage of that. All art, even free art, is worked hard on. Don't treat the kind artists in this forum as your servants. 

And above all, thank you for any views or kind words, they mean a lot to me! 

*-REQUEST STATUS CLOSED, UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE-*

*REQUESTS SO FAR (not in order):*
Mary 
xlRenn
Nzerozoro
kittehcat
Stargazer741
BellManAC
sharkystriker22
Zoraluv


*FINISHED REQUESTS:*


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 8, 2014)

omg those are so cute I want one <33 I'd be interested in a comic! Sounds cool! : D


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 8, 2014)

D'aw, thank you so much!! Hehe, yeah, it'd be a cool way to feature people I think. Totally up for doodlin' any mayors or villagers by the way, feel free to submit a request if you like my style.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 8, 2014)

Fawful said:


> D'aw, thank you so much!! Hehe, yeah, it'd be a cool way to feature people I think. Totally up for doodlin' any mayors or villagers by the way, feel free to submit a request if you like my style.



Aww really? I'd like to request my mayor if it's not too much! c: With Goldie too if it's okay? ;v; Thank you so much uwu Your art is so cute <3 [x][x][x][x] (x)


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 8, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Aww really? I'd like to request my mayor if it's not too much! c: With Goldie too if it's okay? ;v; Thank you so much uwu Your art is so cute <3 [x][x][x][x] (x)



Sure thing, keep on the lookout for it, I'll post it in this thread if that's alright with you?


----------



## Chessa (Feb 8, 2014)

can you do my mayor with apple?

View attachment 25461


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 8, 2014)

Chessa said:


> can you do my mayor with apple?
> 
> View attachment 25461




Of course, keep a look out for it, I'll post it in this thread if that's alright. c:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 8, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Sure thing, keep on the lookout for it, I'll post it in this thread if that's alright with you?



Yay! Thank you and that's fine! c: take your time~


----------



## Chessa (Feb 8, 2014)

absolutely  and I think the comic idea is great, I love your art!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 8, 2014)

I hope you both like them!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 8, 2014)

Fawful said:


> View attachment 26979View attachment 26980
> 
> I hope you both like them!


omg it's adorable ; v ; Thank you so much!!
ghhh it's just so cute! Do you want anything in exchange? ;w;


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 8, 2014)

Could you do my mayor with Ankha,Tiffany, Nate  and Stitches? He is wearing link's clothes and thick glasses. Sorry I don't have a picture! Also sorry if its too much. Just pick your favorite two villagers if it is.


----------



## Chessa (Feb 8, 2014)

Fawful said:


> View attachment 26979View attachment 26980
> 
> I hope you both like them!



That is so cute! Thank you!!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 8, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Could you do my mayor with Ankha,Tiffany, Nate  and Stitches? He is wearing link's clothes and thick glasses. Sorry I don't have a picture! Also sorry if its too much. Just pick your favorite two villagers if it is.



Sure, no problem, just keep an eye on this thread, and I'll probably be able to draw something up tonight~!


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 8, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Sure, no problem, just keep an eye on this thread, and I'll probably be able to draw something up tonight~!


Well its going to be my profile picture! Thanks so much!


----------



## PinkSensei (Feb 8, 2014)

New to this forum o-o Really cute art Are you still taking requests


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 8, 2014)

PinkSensei said:


> New to this forum o-o Really cute art Are you still taking requests



Aw, thank you! And yes, of course!


----------



## PinkSensei (Feb 8, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Aw, thank you! And yes, of course!



I'll get a picture today probably when I can 3ds isn't with me q.q and no net at home


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 8, 2014)

Omg this is so cute *.* could you please draw my mayor with Ribbot? XD you can change the hat to a crown if that makes things easier ^,^ and the hairstyle is a purple ponytail (didn't get around to changing it yet xD)


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 8, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> Omg this is so cute *.* could you please draw my mayor with Ribbot? XD you can change the hat to a crown if that makes things easier ^,^View attachment 26986




Sure, keep an eye on the thread, should be able to draw something tonight!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 8, 2014)

Should be able to get out another request or two today! Hope you guys like!


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 8, 2014)

OMG Can I have one of my Mayor with Marshal?
T-T SO CUTE!
I think its a great idea!



Spoiler: Mayor







Her hair is in a ponytail.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 8, 2014)

NaraFlower said:


> OMG Can I have one of my Mayor with Marshal?
> T-T SO CUTE!
> I think its a great idea!
> 
> ...



Thanks so much! And sure, keep an eye on this thread. If I can't finish it tonight, I'll post as soon as I can tomorrow. C:


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow these are cute and your quick! If you still are willing to do requests by tomorrow can I ask for one? (Can't decide and you seem to have a lot)

BUT MORE IMPORTANTLY I'd love to see a comic from you


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 8, 2014)

Joongbug said:


> Wow these are cute and your quick! If you still are willing to do requests by tomorrow can I ask for one? (Can't decide and you seem to have a lot)
> 
> BUT MORE IMPORTANTLY I'd love to see a comic from you



Aw thanks! And of course, feel free to make a request whenever you'd like.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 8, 2014)

Here's another request. I hope you guys like!


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 8, 2014)

SO CUTE!


----------



## hyunderland (Feb 8, 2014)

I really want to make a request but I don't have any pictures of my mayor ._. 
I will soon, though! <3 
Your art is so cute~


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 8, 2014)

Fawful said:


> View attachment 27056
> 
> Here's another request. I hope you guys like!



ITs amazing! DDDD


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 8, 2014)

THANK YOU SO MUCH! ITS AMAZING!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 8, 2014)

Another request, hope you like it! C:


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 8, 2014)

Can You draw my mayor? :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yes, I love your art, a comic would be such a great idea cx


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 8, 2014)

Fawful said:


> View attachment 27067
> 
> Another request, hope you like it! C:



THANK YOU! So cute!


----------



## Mary (Feb 8, 2014)

Will you draw Julian and Annalise together? ^_^


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 8, 2014)

May I use this as my avatar and put it on my tumblr? I will credit you


----------



## Bunnii (Feb 8, 2014)

If you are doing more requests, could you draw my mayor with Bunnie?

View attachment 27072
sorry about the bad quality! 

here's a better reference? http://littlebunnii.deviantart.com/...31240201?q=gallery:LittleBunnii/46575646&qo=0


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 8, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> Can You draw my mayor? :3View attachment 27073
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh yes, I love your art, a comic would be such a great idea cx



Of course! I might have to postpone drawing till tomorrow, since I'm going to bed soon, but absolutely, keep an eye out for it! And thanks so much, you're very kind! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



NaraFlower said:


> May I use this as my avatar and put it on my tumblr? I will credit you



Of course you may!! Enjoy and use it however you'd like! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunnii said:


> If you are doing more requests, could you draw my mayor with Bunnie?
> 
> View attachment 27072
> sorry about the bad quality!
> ...



Can do! I'll be able to work on it tomorrow.


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh! Thanks  ...  now just to decide... Can I ask for one now and then another later after that is finished and maybe some other people's?  

(I only have two different ones I want xD just so cute and so many good babies) 

Well regardless of the answer on that, I guess I'll ask for my mayor with Kid Cat and Lucky (If thats alright?)
My mayor: 



Spoiler







thank you


----------



## emeraldfox (Feb 9, 2014)

Can you draw my mayor with maple please? :]


Spoiler


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 9, 2014)

ooooh lookit my baby churnin' out all this art like theres no tomorrow
ahhh <3 everything looks absolutely fantastic, babe, as it always does!!! -smooch- you're perf ♥

you should draw me with mein waifu freya... _SMOOCHING_ -cackles-

keep on keepin' on lovely <3 youre doin a great service~


----------



## sej (Feb 9, 2014)

Could you do my mayor with Twiggy please?



Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 9, 2014)

Omg! I love your drawings! They're so awesome! :3

If you're accepting, can you please draw my character and Merengue? (Character is in my spoiler)
If you need help with anything, let me know. Or any other compensation! D: 

<3, thank you thank you!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 9, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> Omg! I love your drawings! They're so awesome! :3
> 
> If you're accepting, can you please draw my character and Merengue? (Character is in my spoiler)
> If you need help with anything, let me know. Or any other compensation! D:
> ...



Hi there, I'm up now, so I'll be getting to all who requested from me! Expect them sometime today. 

Also, thanks so much! I don't need any sort of compensation, but if you know of anyone who's looking to sell any items from sweets, princess, an afternoon tea set (I think that's what it's called, it has tiers with sweets?), or one of those neat hairbow wigs, I'd really appreciate being pointed in the right direction!


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 9, 2014)

Could you draw my mayor drinking coffee? xD I have an afternoon tea set I could give you, also i think i have an extra hairbow wig ~


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 9, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> Could you draw my mayor drinking coffee? xD I have an afternoon tea set I could give you, also i think i have an extra hairbow wig ~



I ended up getting a hairbow wig earlier, but thank you, that was very sweet of you! Of course, I'd be more than happy to draw that for you. c:


----------



## EmmaFrost (Feb 9, 2014)

You are AMAZING!!!
Would you please draw my mayor with Cole with us holding heart balloons? He's my favorite villager and I think he'd look super cute in your style ;D
Here's my mayor 





By the way, I'd LOVE to give you an afternoon tea set or the whole sweets set or anything else you're looking for :3 Your art is brilliant and I had so much fun just looking through this thread :3


----------



## Mao (Feb 9, 2014)

Would you mind drawing my mayor and Flurry please? If you aren't too swamped, lol. I can tip <3 http://imgur.com/U4Ke7af if you could make the white patent shoes brown pumps would be awesome :3


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 9, 2014)

Illyana said:


> You are AMAZING!!!
> Would you please draw my mayor with Cole with us holding heart balloons? He's my favorite villager and I think he'd look super cute in your style ;D
> Here's my mayor
> 
> ...



Aw, thank you so much, and wow, are you serious?! I've been looking everywhere for those! You're so sweet, I can't believe it. <XD That's super kind of you. I'll get right to work on drawing!


----------



## cubes (Feb 9, 2014)

I can see you have a lot of work here haha 
But I absolutely adore your style, and if possible, could you draw my mayor with Muffy?
I understand if not though ^-^


Spoiler



what my mayor looks like:


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi everyone, sorry for taking a bit longer than usual on these today, I had to put some shelves up in my room earlier and organize some things, but I am still planning on completing everyone's requests! Thanks for being patient with me, and I hope you all enjoy!


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks so much! I love it cx


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 10, 2014)

sweet sassafras I love your art holy hell​


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 10, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> sweet sassafras I love your art holy hell​



D'aww shucks, thank you. <: D Feel free to make any requests if you'd like!


----------



## emeraldfox (Feb 10, 2014)

Fawful said:


> View attachment 27205View attachment 27206View attachment 27207
> 
> Hi everyone, sorry for taking a bit longer than usual on these today, I had to put some shelves up in my room earlier and organize some things, but I am still planning on completing everyone's requests! Thanks for being patient with me, and I hope you all enjoy!


Tysm its fantastic!~ <3 profile pic time *o*


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

These are all so cute <3 I wish I knew how to color like you do


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 10, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> These are all so cute <3 I wish I knew how to color like you do


You're very sweet, thanks for taking the time to look.  I'll continue working on requests tomorrow.


----------



## Yundai (Feb 10, 2014)

OMG your arts is adorabs <3 may i request a pic of my mayor  with the kk bubblegum girls  or with diana and marina


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 10, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Hi there, I'm up now, so I'll be getting to all who requested from me! Expect them sometime today.
> 
> Also, thanks so much! I don't need any sort of compensation, but if you know of anyone who's looking to sell any items from sweets, princess, an afternoon tea set (I think that's what it's called, it has tiers with sweets?), or one of those neat hairbow wigs, I'd really appreciate being pointed in the right direction!



Aw! I see that you found yourself the afternoon tea set and hairbow. I'll look for the princess set for you!  

Thank you, Thank you! <3


----------



## pikopuko (Feb 10, 2014)

Omg can I please request my mayor with Beau? Your artwork and style is adorable! *O* ~~~~~

Here's a reference of my mayor: http://mayorlily.tumblr.com/reference

I only request that you make her hair light brown instead because I changed it in game and haven't updated yet ;3; And also-- if you could make her hair long and wavy with a pony-tail on top instead of just a ponytail!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorry, wasn't able to get out much today. Hope you like!


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 10, 2014)

Fawful said:


> D'aww shucks, thank you. <: D Feel free to make any requests if you'd like!



Lol I would request something someday
if I had anyway of payin' 0m0; 

-only owns W.W and her Dslite wont let me connect to WiFi- umu


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 10, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> Lol I would request something someday
> if I had anyway of payin' 0m0;
> 
> -only owns W.W and her Dslite wont let me connect to WiFi- umu




Hey, forget about payment, seeing your avatar in this thread is honestly payment enough. XD Don't hesitate to request me for anything, I enjoy drawing for you all. C:


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

/whispers/ you should put up a list of your requests maybe... I dunno. Nevermind. /runs away/


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 10, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> /whispers/ you should put up a list of your requests maybe...



Ooh, like all in one post, or?  :3


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

Like in the first one. I don't know if its actually helpful really but I've seen it on the other ones... Plus if you also wrote what you've already done people might scroll through more to see their favorite villagers... But only if it would be useful to you, you know?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Unless that would encourage more requests than you are wanting to take on 0.0 cuz it probably would and I remember now that this wasn't originally a request thread :l


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 10, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Like in the first one. I don't know if its actually helpful really but I've seen it on the other ones... Plus if you also wrote what you've already done people might scroll through more to see their favorite villagers... But only if it would be useful to you, you know?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Unless that would encourage more requests than you are wanting to take on 0.0 cuz it probably would and I remember now that this wasn't originally a request thread :l




That's a wonderful idea, thank you! I added slots to make things easier, and I also thought it'd be a good idea to post all requests on the original post too, so people won't have to hunt through to find their requests. I hope it's better now! c:


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh I just thought it might be helpful. I hope I didn't pressure that decision at all n.n'


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 10, 2014)

-pokes head around the corner- you should totes draw Dr. Shrunk :U yes?, yes? no?


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 10, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> -pokes head around the corner- you should totes draw Dr. Shrunk :U yes?, yes? no?



The answer is always yes. B) Will add immediately to the list!


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

(oh yes you should draw dr. shrunk... also one of you two should tell me what animal he actually is supposed to be... mostly the second one...)


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 10, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> (oh yes you should draw dr. shrunk... also one of you two should tell me what animal he actually is supposed to be... mostly the second one...)



He always reminds me of this: https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mb0j5cSvwn1re1ifdo1_250.gif @W@


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

Ohhhh yes that must be it. You have solved one of life's great questions /bows/ /shot/

- - - Post Merge - - -

(now all that is left is his buck teeth....)


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 10, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Ohhhh yes that must be it. You have solved one of life's great questions /bows/ /shot/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (now all that is left is his buck teeth....)



 The great mystery that is Shrunk. Maybe there's some squirrel lineage in the Shrunk family tree. Aquatic squirrel hybrids running around. XD


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

The ships can happen. Next installment of the series is all hybrid children.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 10, 2014)

Soon all of your villagers are crossbred golden tinted hybrids. Has science gone too far? 8D


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

What does Dr. Shrunk really do during the day in the club? He's obviously sleep deprived. The world is coming to an end and its all secretly canon /shot

- - - Post Merge - - -

/whispers/ Blanca make it stop


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 10, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> What does Dr. Shrunk really do during the day in the club? He's obviously sleep deprived. The world is coming to an end and its all secretly canon /shot
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> /whispers/ Blanca make it stop



I think Dr. Shrunk might actually be a mad scientist on the side, and the floor of the club actually descends into his lab basement. That vacuum cleaner isn't fooling anyone, does anyone ever actually see him using it? >3>


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

We have cracked open the game. oh no. (I want a spin off.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh god Rover is just a huma-animal trafficker


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 10, 2014)

That's where all the villagers come from, Dr. Shrunk manufactures them and programs them with different personalities, just like how he teaches you emotions! The town is all a holographic lie and you're living amongst robots to test your choices and actions in this bubble society.


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

Ribbot was the first clue! He's a glitch! How did I not see this coming?! /screams at the sky/ WHY GOD WHY


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 10, 2014)

The clues were right in front of us all along, but we were so, so blind. Blinded by their cuteness and kind demeanors. Curse them.


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

You have charmed me for the last time you stupid adorable animals! I thought you were my friends! ... Why are we not animals?


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 10, 2014)

He is an axolotl uwu which are such lil cuties
it's a shame that they're close to becoming extinct in the wild >:
since they're habitat is becoming polluted, they're like one of
the endangered animals I'd recommend to be allowed for people
to have in captivity since it does help the species keep their population up, 
though they cannot be released into the wild because it can spread diseases and such​


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh! Fawful was right! ... and that's very sad...


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 10, 2014)

They choose humans to measure their reactions towards living in a society of cuddly animals, because one day soon, Dr. Shrunk will slowly take over the entire world with his mascot creations.  ಠ◡ಠ (Am I scaring everyone yet, I am so sorry asdfkl.)


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 10, 2014)

you know all those villagers that never returned, Dr shrunk took them apart
they were no longer of any use umu

also Coco is not a robot she was made via Voodoo magic 
which he got from Katrina 

and lucky was the result of burying 
a dog on an ancient Indian burial ground. ((points if you get the ref))​


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

That would be awesome. We could just draw the face like with old Blanca. 

And I love that you are scaring me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Coco is a gyroid turned living via Katrina yes

- - - Post Merge - - -

And all the rainbow colored villagers are cuz Dr Shunk tried to melt down and mix things to reuse the old villagers


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 11, 2014)

I feel like we found out to much umu
we better watch our backs from now on


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 11, 2014)

We are either going to be reprogrammed, destroyed, or hired as writers


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 11, 2014)

gasp! now I know why he retired from being a therapist he only
took the job so he can study the emotions of others, cause that way
he could use what he learned from them so he can implant those emotions into his robots
and he retired when he decided he had enough information and had no need to continue. he had everything he needed​


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 11, 2014)

The plot thickens! I'm afraid to get emotes from him now.


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 11, 2014)

Omg! I love mine, thank you!!! <3


----------



## Wataru (Feb 11, 2014)

My mayor and sprinkles ? Love your drawings ^^

I don't have a photo so i will describe him ok ?

Clothes:http://25.media.tumblr.com/9a8cffa6870ecf4eecc4f80e1c937baf/tumblr_msq0382Ror1sbujivo2_1280.png

Face:Never been-moving-i'll start looking now (Face chart:http://31.media.tumblr.com/41f13e83fe936da98efc90743a62a43b/tumblr_mjnjr3fmwu1s864d4o1_500.png)

Hair:Formal-businnes-fresh (Hair style chart:http://25.media.tumblr.com/d01837cccbd16024f1b7fae1f5ea2d22/tumblr_mo7p62s89d1svownfo5_1280.jpg)

Hair color:Black

Acessory:Tortoise Spectacles(From gracie grace) but if you don't know them you can just put thick glasses ok ? ^^

Pants:Black formal pants (Just plain black pants ^^)

Shoes:Shearling boots (If you don't know it just google it they are the second right to left)

You are so kind to make these amzing drawing for free ^^


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 11, 2014)

Wataru said:


> My mayor and sprinkles ? Love your drawings ^^
> I don't have a photo so i will describe him ok ?
> Clothes:http://25.media.tumblr.com/9a8cffa6870ecf4eecc4f80e1c937baf/tumblr_msq0382Ror1sbujivo2_1280.png
> 
> ...



Sure, but there will be a small wait, since I have ten requests before you to finish. Don't worry though, I can usually produce 3 or more in a day, so it won't be a very long wait at all. c:


----------



## Wataru (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you ^^
I don't mind the wait c:


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 11, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> I feel like we found out to much umu
> we better watch our backs from now on



I want to draw a mad scientist Dr. Shrunk now too. Also undeniable evidence: https://31.media.tumblr.com/b6d3c53795fd6366aa1dfb7cc7a59483/tumblr_mwm13xOqVj1r8od2qo1_400.jpg


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 11, 2014)

Thar is not only proof of robots but proof of his super villain tendencies and money lust.


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 11, 2014)

This thread... it's like a roleplay now. It's great!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 11, 2014)

An AU roleplay in which Dr. Shrunk is a scientist manufacturing animal robots...I'm not gonna lie, that's pretty freakin' awesome.


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 11, 2014)

I like where this thread went. /nods/ I want a computer game of it... or that should be the comic you make haha


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 11, 2014)

If I could write to save my life I would've so
Write an AC fanfic based off this​


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 11, 2014)

Haha I would do it, but I know my work ethic and it would never get done... Also I don't know enough about tech... But the idea of this is forever. /shot


----------



## sej (Feb 11, 2014)

Ah thanks!


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 11, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Haha I would do it, but I know my work ethic and it would never get done... Also I don't know enough about tech... But the idea of this is forever. /shot


lol yes 
also stop the presses everyone, not only he is an evil scientist who makes robots
he is also Immortal D: and the answer was given to us in plain site, but we just took it as a poorly executed joke 
https://31.media.tumblr.com/a0de5a5b686a9c188acbb2cd6f4eb7b9/tumblr_n0pdpca0y31stx3axo7_400.jpg


((Okay I'm sorry I'm done lol ))​


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 11, 2014)

Still rollin' along. Got a special drawing planned in a few posts, so stay tuuuuuned.~ -whistles innocently-


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 11, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> lol yes
> also stop the presses everyone, not only he is an evil scientist who makes robots
> he is also Immortal D: and the answer was given to us in plain site, but we just took it as a poorly executed joke
> https://31.media.tumblr.com/a0de5a5b686a9c188acbb2cd6f4eb7b9/tumblr_n0pdpca0y31stx3axo7_400.jpg
> ...



Don't ever be done, this is soul-shattering proof right here. If someone doesn't write or draw about this, I'm going to cry. I'm crying right now. This is beautiful.


----------



## roroselle (Feb 11, 2014)

ermergerd SHO CUTE T.T
can i has some talent from you?? haha

may i have my mayor done? c: with cute lil chester cub xx



Spoiler: MAYOR REFERENCE
























Dress: QR Code click here

Shoes: White Leather Shoes

Glasses: Tortoise Specs

Socks: White Stockings

Hat: Floppy Hat

Hair: Lilac

Eyes: Blue-Green



Let me know if the references are good enough c:


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 11, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Don't ever be done, this is soul-shattering proof right here. If someone doesn't write or draw about this, I'm going to cry. I'm crying right now. This is beautiful.


random fact of the axolotl

_They can regenerate parts of the their body from, limbs, jaws, tail, spinal cord, skin and more without evidence of scarring throughout their lives_


CRAP WE CANNOT STOP HIM!​


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 11, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> random fact of the axolotl
> 
> _They can regenerate parts of the their body from, limbs, jaws, tail, spinal cord, skin and more without evidence of scarring throughout their lives_
> 
> ...



This keeps getting scarier, IS /HE/ A MACHINE?! This is some terminator right here, we are all gonna die.


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh my god yes and no all at the same time.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Fawful said:


> This keeps getting scarier, IS /HE/ A MACHINE?! This is some termingator right here, we are all gonna die.



Worse he is a robot alien from space


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 12, 2014)

The outfit he uses for comedy is actually his formal attire. The colors also help to confuse you so you focus on him instead of noticing that you've seen him before and this is all a lie.  

Also your avatar. It hurts.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 12, 2014)

This is dedicated to Joonbug and dr_shrunk, the true believers of the real town of Animal Crossing and the heinous acts of the man behind it. (oh my god what has happened to my life.)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 12, 2014)

Fawful said:


> View attachment 27596
> 
> This is dedicated to Joonbug and dr_shrunk, the true believers of the real town of Animal Crossing and the heinous acts of the man behind it. (oh my god what has happened to my life.)



literally **** you. hes hot and im angry. get out, all of you


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 12, 2014)

Fawful said:


> View attachment 27596
> 
> This is dedicated to Joonbug and dr_shrunk, the true believers of the real town of Animal Crossing and the heinous acts of the man behind it. (oh my god what has happened to my life.)



This is beautiful oh god. I want to make it like a poster haha. Thank you xD


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 12, 2014)

omg that Dr Shrunk Is just deviously adorable 
Can I has the permissions to use it as my avatar on here  uwu?



Joonbug said:


> Also your avatar. It hurts.



Does it hurt so good?​


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 12, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> omg that Dr Shrunk Is just deviously adorable
> Can I has the permissions to use it as my avatar on here  uwu?



You sure can!! I'm honored you'd want to, thank you.


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 12, 2014)

It does. It hurts too good. This whole thread hurts too good.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Fawful said:


> You sure can!! I'm honored you'd want to, thank you.



YEH BOI ᕕ

I wonder how many peeps are looking
At our convo and thinking...whhaaaa?

Also me you and joon as wellshould like exchange skypes yes yes no?​


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 13, 2014)

Do you think you can add Kyle to my request? :3


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 13, 2014)

xD I read the entire thing on Dr. Shrunk, geez that's some great headcanon right thar. do more xD


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 13, 2014)

Evil scientist Dr Shrunk is best headcanon

Also ****, so let's say that all other specials char are not robots and of course are in cahoots, and they made you mayor to make you feel like you are someone important so you wouldn't want to leave but in reality you are just a test subjects

The reason the museum is empty in the first place is that they want you to find everything so you can donate them so you feel like you are doing something to help out

Redds tent is there way to Observe your observation skills and how strong they are

And you know those letters
You get from you parents, think those are
Actual hah you poor soul they are all faked
They want you to make you think your parents know
Where you are, your real parents are also give fake letters from you so they wont come and find you​


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 13, 2014)

This is beautiful. And Porter is either a robot or in cahoots with Dr. Shrunk because he controls the train, and you can't go home, you can only go to other towns, and this entire bubble world is all connected, so you're all in the experiment together, but placed in separate towns at first to see how you interact alone, and then when you're deemed okay by Porter, you're allowed to see other mayors from other towns to further the idea that this is normal and you are not alone at all and everything is just fine. 

Dream towns are simulations from Dr. Shrunk's recorded data from previous experiments and mayors he's tested on.


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 13, 2014)

This explains why those damn beetles cost so much, because its all a lie and they want you to be able live a "fulfilled" life here so your mind doesn't wander... (also since Im already typing this, I actually don't have a skype. Are they fun? Should I make one?)


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 13, 2014)

(Joooon you should totally make a Skype! You don't have to talk through a mic if you don't want to, it can be used for chatting in real time too, it's super easy and fun. : D)

Right??! They give you all these tasks and house upgrades to keep you busy until you're just a mindless drone that fishes, hunts, collects, and buys.


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 13, 2014)

(okay i will haha... its free yeah? i think it is...) BUT MORE IMPORTANTLY I feel like the bug off guy and Blanca are consulting scientists where Blanca is there to make sure dr shrunk is not damageing your brain function irreversibly (but she is very excited for the project) and the lizard is one of those snooty types that is a bit worried about your safety but more worried about whether the project could be useful and is pretty amazed by the complexity of it


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 13, 2014)

Tom nook is of course the big boss
And is the one who asigned everyone their task

Also the reason why celste no longer runs an observatory
In new leaf is because she tried to defy tom and shrunk and wanted to tell someone outside of the town what was going on cause she wanted this to end, she was then forced to do manual labor, next time it will be her and her brothers lives if she goes out of line

We are having too much fun lel


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 13, 2014)

Tom Nook funds the operation oh no


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 13, 2014)

how much longer must this go on you guys

i am suffering

(no omfg youre all so neat and creative haha im just a sourpuss about scary conspiracy theories omg BUT BY ALL MEANS CONTINUE)


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 13, 2014)

This is the only conspiracy theory I'm actually into haha at least seriously happy with... I've said crazy crap before but usually its just completely random n.n' and of course Fawful and Dr_shrunk made this awesome


----------



## trudymae (Feb 13, 2014)

wat iS HAPPENIGN


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 13, 2014)

^ the truth

This is like some creepypasta crap up in this place lol

I love how this all started because of joon asking what animal shrunk is lel


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 13, 2014)

Its the teeth! (and you don't know how much I just laughed at "the truth" oh god it got me I don't know if thats what you meant but i read is as "What is happening?" "The truth!" like an answer and yup)


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 13, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Its the teeth! (and you don't know how much I just laughed at "the truth" oh god it got me I don't know if thats what you meant but i read is as "What is happening?" "The truth!" like an answer and yup)


Yeah that's what I was goin' for lel


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 13, 2014)

Haha perfect


----------



## Cudon (Feb 14, 2014)

You seem to have open slots so can i has one of my mayor with Tabby and/or Alfonso?



Spoiler: reference


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 14, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> You seem to have open slots so can i has one of my mayor with Tabby and/or Alfonso?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: reference



Yes of course, no problem, just give me a day or two. :3


----------



## harime (Feb 14, 2014)

Do you still have open slots? o:


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 14, 2014)

harime said:


> Do you still have open slots? o:



They are all filled at the moment, but I should have an open slot soon. C:


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 14, 2014)

Am I gonna wait for my addition in a new slot? ^^


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 14, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> Am I gonna wait for my addition in a new slot? ^^



I've been working on yours, so it's no problem.


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh, okay, Sorry to be a burden ^^;


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 14, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> Oh, okay, Sorry to be a burden ^^;



No no, you're not a burden at all! C:


----------



## reyy (Feb 16, 2014)

Erm, could you draw my towns villagers and my mayor? I know its a lot of villagers but take as long as you need! :3 Here is the list of villagers, and i'd like them standing in this order:
Bam, Beau, Lobo, Freya, Rosie, Kabuki, My Mayor, Marshal, Ankha, Marina, Bella
Mayor ref: Is my signature enough for you? :3 If it isn't just tell me :3


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 16, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> Erm, could you draw my towns villagers and my mayor? I know its a lot of villagers but take as long as you need! :3 Here is the list of villagers, and i'd like them standing in this order:
> Bam, Beau, Lobo, Freya, Rosie, Kabuki, My Mayor, Marshal, Ankha, Marina, Bella
> Mayor ref: Is my signature enough for you? :3 If it isn't just tell me :3



No worries! <3 I was a lot busier earlier in the week but today I'll finally get a chance to finish most of these. C:


----------



## reyy (Feb 16, 2014)

thanks so much!


----------



## Cudon (Feb 16, 2014)

I've been looking for somebody to draw my villagers too  But I won't bother you with my offer yet x3


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 16, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I've been looking for somebody to draw my villagers too  But I won't bother you with my offer yet x3



I'd be more than happy to, Dino! <3 I'll be working on requests today, so hopefully I can clear out more slots for you and others!


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 16, 2014)

These look awesome, I wonder if I may be able to get a request in.


----------



## Cudon (Feb 16, 2014)

Fawful said:


> I'd be more than happy to, Dino! <3 I'll be working on requests today, so hopefully I can clear out more slots for you and others!



You're too kind x3


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 16, 2014)

NekoSuke said:


> These look awesome, I wonder if I may be able to get a request in.



Aw thank you! <3 Feel free to make a request, I'll be working on some today to hopefully make some headway.


----------



## grrrolf (Feb 16, 2014)

these are absolutely adorable! could I request my mayor (*x*) + kyle?


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 16, 2014)

grrrolf said:


> these are absolutely adorable! could I request my mayor (*x*) + kyle?



Sure can, just give me a few days! Thank you. <3 C:


----------



## roroselle (Feb 16, 2014)

roroselle said:


> ermergerd SHO CUTE T.T
> can i has some talent from you?? haha
> 
> may i have my mayor done? c: with cute lil chester cub xx
> ...



Hi I never saw a response to my post ): I was wondering if you saw it
I posted on 2/11/14

I'm sorry if I'm bothering but it's totally okay if you can't do it c:
Thanks for your time!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 16, 2014)

roroselle said:


> Hi I never saw a response to my post ): I was wondering if you saw it
> I posted on 2/11/14
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm bothering but it's totally okay if you can't do it c:
> Thanks for your time!



Oh gosh, I'm so sorry! Thanks so much for posting again, I didn't see it at all. It's no bother at all. <3 I'll get right on it.


----------



## xAqua (Feb 16, 2014)

your art is so cute u v u


----------



## RivTRoub (Feb 16, 2014)

Could I possibly request my mayor with Roscoe? c:
She's wearing the black veil, tuxedo, black formal skirt, black tights and mary janes~


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 16, 2014)

xAqua said:


> your art is so cute u v u



Thank you! C: <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



RivTRoub said:


> Could I possibly request my mayor with Roscoe? c:
> She's wearing the black veil, tuxedo, black formal skirt, black tights and mary janes~
> View attachment 28159



Sure, but give me a few days, okay? Got a few others before you.  <3


----------



## roroselle (Feb 16, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Oh gosh, I'm so sorry! Thanks so much for posting again, I didn't see it at all. It's no bother at all. <3 I'll get right on it.



Thank you so much! T.T <3


----------



## RivTRoub (Feb 16, 2014)

Okay! Thank you!


----------



## grrrolf (Feb 16, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Sure can, just give me a few days! Thank you. <3 C:



awesome! thank you so much, take all the time you need


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 16, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Aw thank you! <3 Feel free to make a request, I'll be working on some today to hopefully make some headway.



well in that case could you draw my mayor and Rudy trying to wake Beau who fell asleep on a stump? Here's a pic of my mayor for reference.







The red thing around his neck is a scarf and the grey thing on his left shoulder is a shoulder plate.


----------



## Venn (Feb 16, 2014)

If a slot opens tonight, can I have a picture of me and Rudy hanging out and having fun?




Thanks!


----------



## arthurcameron (Feb 16, 2014)

OMG, really cute doodles


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 16, 2014)

I can not wait to see all Your new drawings when
You post em c:


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 16, 2014)

Woohoo! Managed to get out three today, not a lot, I know, but three is better than zero! XD <3 I hope you guys like. C:


----------



## Yundai (Feb 16, 2014)

Fawful said:


> View attachment 28224View attachment 28225View attachment 28226
> 
> Woohoo! Managed to get out three today, not a lot, I know, but three is better than zero! XD <3 I hope you guys like. C:



 omg i love ittt <3 ty sooo much!!!


----------



## Venn (Feb 16, 2014)

Venice said:


> If a slot opens tonight, can I have a picture of me and Rudy hanging out and having fun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reposting to get an open slot.


----------



## pikopuko (Feb 16, 2014)

Fawful said:


> View attachment 28224View attachment 28225View attachment 28226
> 
> Woohoo! Managed to get out three today, not a lot, I know, but three is better than zero! XD <3 I hope you guys like. C:


 Thank you soooooo much, I love it! <3


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 16, 2014)

grrrolf said:


> these are absolutely adorable! could I request my mayor (*x*) + kyle?



Hey! We have 3/10 the same dreamies cx


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 16, 2014)

Am I allowed to request again? Haha!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 16, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> Am I allowed to request again? Haha!



Of course you are, Lady! ;w; Just let me know what you'd like. C:


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 16, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Of course you are, Lady! ;w; Just let me know what you'd like. C:



*AWESOME!* You're too awesome. <3

I want a picture of my mayor with Cally and Marshal. They both left me! :'( 
They were my *it* couple. Now I'm stuck with Pekoe and Stitches. Trying to get Tank for Merengue. LOL. 

*let me know what you want <33333*


----------



## Yundai (Feb 16, 2014)

:O o my i feel bad for asking another one :x so many request alrdy QQ


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 16, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> *AWESOME!* You're too awesome. <3
> 
> I want a picture of my mayor with Cally and Marshal. They both left me! :'(
> They were my *it* couple. Now I'm stuck with Pekoe and Stitches. Trying to get Tank for Merengue. LOL.
> ...



Aw, no problem. <333 I know how it is to lose the babies. D: I will avenge the loss for you! -valiant pose-

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yundai said:


> :O o my i feel bad for asking another one :x so many request alrdy QQ



Aw, don't feel bad. C: I like doing them, I just hate making ya'll sweeties wait so long. DX


----------



## Yundai (Feb 16, 2014)

aww <3 and your art is totally worth the wait !  if its alright to request an updated version may my mayor with a side ponytail now and with marshal (i just got him was so excited >.<!)


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 16, 2014)

Yundai said:


> aww <3 and your art is totally worth the wait ! View attachment 28239 if its alright to request an updated version may my mayor with a side ponytail now and with marshal (i just got him was so excited >.<!)



Ooh, yeah! Can do. <3


----------



## Yundai (Feb 16, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Ooh, yeah! Can do. <3



ty <3 so much and take as much time as you need ^^!


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 16, 2014)

I know how busy you're! Take your time.

For the mean time, it's time for me to say bye to Cally! She's so stubborn.

In an effort to save her, I moved her to my cycling town. GIIIIIIIIRL moved out in boxes again.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 16, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> I know how busy you're! Take your time.
> 
> For the mean time, it's time for me to say bye to Cally! She's so stubborn.
> 
> In an effort to save her, I moved her to my cycling town. GIIIIIIIIRL moved out in boxes again.



I know how it is with the stubborn ones. @___@ I spoke to Nibbles like one time in Shirohibiki's town, she moves into mine and I cannot get rid of her. Must be squirrels, they have a stubborn streak.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 17, 2014)

Mind drawing my mayor with Chrissy and Francine?

Bubblegum Love


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 17, 2014)

Fawful said:


> I know how it is with the stubborn ones. @___@ I spoke to Nibbles like one time in Shirohibiki's town, she moves into mine and I cannot get rid of her. Must be squirrels, they have a stubborn streak.



i heard you smacktalking nibbles

back the **** up
chow is _worthless_ HOW DO YOU LIKE THAT HUH
im forever holding a grudge that you gave me _chow_
he disgusts me

dont you dare talk bad about my nibbles _im gonna come ovER AND *EAT ALL YOUR FLOWERS*_


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 17, 2014)

awww Dang those are so hella cute

also man I wish I had myself a mayor >:


----------



## Cudon (Feb 17, 2014)

Stargazer741 said:


> Mind drawing my mayor with Chrissy and Francine?
> 
> Bubblegum Love



Fellooow Zero escape faaann *snuggles*


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 17, 2014)

Three more requests! Hope you guys like. C:


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh looks like some slots are open, could you draw my mayor and Rudy trying to wake Beau who fell asleep on a stump? Here's a pic of my mayor for reference.






The red thing around his neck is a scarf and the grey thing on his left shoulder is a shoulder plate.


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 17, 2014)

YEEEESSSSS


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 17, 2014)

oh god that muffy is really adorable. i usually dont like her (oops sorry) but das kawaii. wonderful as per usual bae <3


----------



## trudymae (Feb 17, 2014)

whee I've been following this thread for a bit waiting for an open slot! could I request my mayor with her best buddies Bob and Zell? <3


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 17, 2014)

trudymae said:


> whee I've been following this thread for a bit waiting for an open slot! could I request my mayor with her best buddies Bob and Zell? <3
> View attachment 28351



Aw, thanks for waiting! <3  Of course!


----------



## cubes (Feb 17, 2014)

asfjks  all of these have turned out amazing!
& I think you made muffy look absolutely fabulous~

thank you so much ^-^


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 17, 2014)

cubes said:


> asfjks  all of these have turned out amazing!
> & I think you made muffy look absolutely fabulous~
> 
> thank you so much ^-^



Aw, thank you! I'm really happy you like them.


----------



## Wataru (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh god loved it so much its going to be my avatar


----------



## AppleCracker (Feb 18, 2014)

Can you please do my mayor and frita? Sorry for the blurry picture.
View attachment 28401


----------



## roroselle (Feb 18, 2014)

Fawful said:


> View attachment 28224View attachment 28225View attachment 28226
> 
> Woohoo! Managed to get out three today, not a lot, I know, but three is better than zero! XD <3 I hope you guys like. C:



you are amazing! <3 thank youuuuu xx


----------



## pengutango (Feb 18, 2014)

OMG, so cute!!! x3

I'd love one, but I think you're full right now... D: Definitely need to check back!


----------



## Deareux (Feb 18, 2014)

Your art is so cute! I'd love to put in a request for whenever you have the time.


----------



## Nzerozoro (Feb 18, 2014)

Can you Draw N from pokemon with Clay and Ankha?? If you are free.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for your patience everyone! C:


----------



## grrrolf (Feb 18, 2014)

aaah I love it!! thank you so much!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 18, 2014)

grrrolf said:


> aaah I love it!! thank you so much!




I'm so glad, you're very welcome! c:


----------



## pengutango (Feb 18, 2014)

Can I take that open spot? Hope no one took it yet.

Here's my mayor from Noveria:







Spoiler: few more pics of Mayor Adrianna of Noveria


















I'd like to include Willow and Marina as well. 

No idea with a pose so you have free reign with that. But, I want all 3 to be holding glow wands (one star, one snowflake, one heart).


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 18, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Can I take that open spot? Hope no one took it yet.
> 
> Here's my mayor from Noveria:
> 
> ...



Sure thing! C:


----------



## Nzerozoro (Feb 18, 2014)

Nzerozoro said:


> Can you Draw N from pokemon with Clay and Ankha?? If you are free.



you completely overlooked my request!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 18, 2014)

Nzerozoro said:


> you completely overlooked my request!




I'm sorry but there were others waiting to make requests before you, please be patient, I intend to get to all requests. D:


----------



## Nzerozoro (Feb 18, 2014)

Fawful said:


> I'm sorry but there were others waiting to make requests before you, please be patient, I intend to get to all requests. D:



What I was getting at was you gave it to pentutango even though they posted after me.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 18, 2014)

Nzerozoro said:


> What I was getting at was you gave it to pentutango even though they posted after me.



They actually posted before you stating that they were waiting for a slot to open, and when it did, they posted their mayor then for reference for me to use. I am getting to all requests, and while I try to do them in order to make people happy, I don't always do so. It's not a race, so again, please be patient. They are free after all. C:


----------



## Nzerozoro (Feb 18, 2014)

sorry I didn't the earlier post


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 18, 2014)

Nzerozoro said:


> sorry I didn't the earlier post



It's okay, Nzerozoro, thanks for your understanding. I try to post 2-3 daily, so you won't have to wait long at all, I promise. c:


----------



## Venn (Feb 18, 2014)

OMG! That is amazing! I love it!
EDIT: Is there a chance I can get a transparent version?
If no, it is perfectly fine.


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 18, 2014)

Very nice art again cx


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 18, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> Very nice art again cx



Thank you, and I should be done with yours tomorrow, sorry for the wait! D:


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh Miss Talent will you rub your tentacles on my art? -shot-​


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 18, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> Oh Miss Talent will you rub your tentacles on my art? -shot-​



xD omg

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fawful said:


> Thank you, and I should be done with yours tomorrow, sorry for the wait! D:



ITs okay, i didntwant to say anything but im sorryreallysorryimalittleimpatient


----------



## JellofishXD (Feb 19, 2014)

Can You draw my mayor with fauna sorry I don't have a pic of my mayor but it's like foxehtrot28s but with black hair and no glasses


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey guys. Y'all are in my gal's thread, and I have a thing or two to say to you (also being an artist myself). 

Firstly, it's awesome that you guys are interested in her art. Really. We're both happy you are. That being said, however...

These are _not_ commissions. These are requests. She is doing these for free, out of the goodness of her heart, because she wants to give back to the community. If you think it's acceptable to rush her, or ANY artist doing requests, then you may kindly see yourself to the door. We have lives, we have stressors, and we sometimes have muses that we've lost and can't find. You are getting free art -- something that takes time and energy. Do NOT snap at her for "overlooking a request"; read the thread if you're to complain about "your slot". Do NOT pester her. Casual mentions are alright, but sometimes, you know what? We never get to do them. She also works on commissions, which she's _paid for,_ which have priority. So sometimes, things get buried. The same goes for any artist.

In short, _don't harrass or pester an artist that is giving their services for free. These things take time and effort, just like anything else. So *don't even think about being an ass.*_


----------



## trudymae (Feb 19, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> Oh Miss Talent will you rub your tentacles on my art? -shot-​



that's not in the book D:


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 19, 2014)

This goes for all you sweetie-pies that do requests here as well. Y'all are awesome for putting your time and energy into free work for others to use. I see so many kind individuals in this forum who offer their talented services. Just remember to be thankful for the work that they put out for you, and remember they also have other things in their lives as well, but do their best to make others happy.


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 19, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Hey guys. Y'all are in my gal's thread, and I have a thing or two to say to you (also being an artist myself).
> 
> Firstly, it's awesome that you guys are interested in her art. Really. We're both happy you are. That being said, however...
> 
> ...



/applauds/


----------



## pengutango (Feb 19, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Sure thing! C:



Wheee~!! Very happy I finally got a slot.  Can't wait to see the finished version. I love the work you've done thus far!! It's soo cute!! <33 Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 19, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Wheee~!! Very happy I finally got a slot.  Can't wait to see the finished version. I love the work you've done thus far!! It's soo cute!! <33 Keep up the awesome work!



Thanks so much for the support, pengu! <3


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ah, now I feel bad because of all the pestering I've done, I'm so sorry, I didn't intend it at all


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 19, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> Ah, now I feel bad because of all the pestering I've done, I'm so sorry, I didn't intend it at all



Haha, it wasn't directed at you uvu I meant it in a general sense, because unfortunately it happens a lot more than it should to artists, everywhere. Tumblr, DA, FA, real life, you name it. It was more of a PSA, because I felt it needed to be addressed, just in case.

And again, asking once isn't a bother unless you're rude about it; "pestering" means asking a ton of times, or rudely, etc.


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 19, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Haha, it wasn't directed at you uvu I meant it in a general sense, because unfortunately it happens a lot more than it should to artists, everywhere. Tumblr, DA, FA, real life, you name it. It was more of a PSA, because I felt it needed to be addressed, just in case.
> 
> And again, asking once isn't a bother unless you're rude about it; "pestering" means asking a ton of times, or rudely, etc.




Oh, Okay, Im sorry ;-;


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 19, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> Oh, Okay, Im sorry ;-;



Hey Fox, no worries, you're okay! D: I'm pretty sure she didn't mean it against you, don't be sorry.


----------



## PockiPops (Feb 20, 2014)

Hiiiii. c: May I request one please? They're really good, I love your style! :3
If it's not too much to ask could I have my mayor with Katie, holding hands? And could my mayor be pointing up at something, like pointing her a direction? Katie's my fave character. :3
This is my mayor:Click 
Sorry for the horrible picture. >.<
Thank you!


----------



## Emilia (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey, I don't even want to request something (right now.. ), I just wanted to say how awesome it is of you to do this here  so many requests and you try to get them all done, very fast, without asking for something in return. You're just awesome.  Great work and beautiful art as well, I admire you


----------



## pengutango (Feb 20, 2014)

Random comment: I dunno if you've noticed it, but I noticed that you posted this pic twice:







Don't think you meant to post that twice.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 20, 2014)

Emilia said:


> Hey, I don't even want to request something (right now.. ), I just wanted to say how awesome it is of you to do this here  so many requests and you try to get them all done, very fast, without asking for something in return. You're just awesome.  Great work and beautiful art as well, I admire you



That's so sweet of you Emilia, thank you so much. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Random comment: I dunno if you've noticed it, but I noticed that you posted this pic twice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh oh, haha! Could you tell me which page I posted it twice on? XD Sorry about that!


----------



## Yookey (Feb 20, 2014)

Fawful said:


> That's so sweet of you Emilia, thank you so much. <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


you posted it twice on the front page  under finished requests x3


----------



## pengutango (Feb 20, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Uh oh, haha! Could you tell me which page I posted it twice on? XD Sorry about that!



No prob.  I thought they were two different pics at first, but when I looked closer... nope, same pic. XD

What Yookey said. On the front page, under the "Finished Requests" section.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 20, 2014)

Ohhh, okay, thank you for letting me know!


----------



## Sloom (Feb 20, 2014)

When I was young, I was always lucky. When I was five, my mom asked me to give 6 numbers for the lottery. “8, 13, 27, 29, 30, 31” I said. Without any hesitation, my mom punched those numbers on the lottery ticket and hoped for the best. Later that night, my whole family was watching the lottery on the television.
“The winning numbers are 8!” The announcer said.
“Five more numbers and I’m a millionaire!” my mom said with a big smile on her face.
“13!” The announcer continued. My dad, who believed throughout his whole life that the lottery is rigged by politicians, suddenly looked towards the television. It was as if he knew that we were going to win.
“27!” We already have half of the winning numbers. My family wasn’t really that rich, so winning the lottery would be a big help.
“29!” Is it really going to happen? Are we really going to win ₱80,000,000?”
“30!” One more number! The least amount we could get now is ₱50,000. Getting 5 out of the 6 winning numbers is already a big achievement in itself. Even if we don’t win, getting 5 winning numbers was already a testament on how lucky I was.
It was as if God heard me and answered with a big “Okay”.
“32!” Silence filled the room. My dad slowly looked away from the television and started reading his book once again. The smile in my mom’s face quickly disappeared as she stood up and went to sleep. Meanwhile, I was still very proud of my achievement. 5 out of 6 was unbelievably good. The next day, I bragged to my classmates that I had an 83.33333% guess rate. Most of my classmates were like “Whoa, that’s amazing” but one classmate of mine asked “Then what happened to the other 16.66666%?”
That guy’s name was Calvin. Up until high school, he was considered as the “Shotgun King”. He would just shotgun any major test but still end up with a 100% grade. He was one of the few people in the world that were luckier than me. At age 11, he already won the 6/55 Grand Lotto four times, and he wasn’t only lucky with the lottery, he was lucky with everything. Five months ago, he won a 2017 Audi A3 Sedan. Three months ago, he won a Mercedes-Benz AMG 43, and about a week ago, he won a Lockheed Martin F-22 Raptor. He won all these via raffle. There were a lot of doubts about his wins since not even the Philippine Air Force has an F-22.
I haven’t been participating in any more raffles since my mom said that I should focus on my studies. While walking to class, I saw this flyer that said about a raffle with the 1st prize of a Samsung Refrigerator. It was the perfect time to test out my luck skills, besides, my family would extremely benefit from a new refrigerator. While I was putting my raffle entries inside the drop box, someone patted my shoulder.
“Hey Kyle!” the guy said. It was Calvin.
“Hey Calvin, what’s up?” I said.
“You’re entering the raffle too?” He asked.
“Yeah man, it’s been a long time since I won something.” I answered.
“Well good luck.” He said. “I’m joining the raffle too, so the chances of you winning are slim.”
After two days, it was already raffle day. Despite what Calvin said, I was positive that I would win, so I sat in front, near where the results were going to be announced.
One by one, the results were slowly announced, starting from the 5th prize.
“The 5th prize goes to Earl Cayanan!”
“The 4th prize goes to Mary Ann Severino!”
“The 3rd prize goes to John Paul Melecio!”
“The 2nd prize goes to Harold Eugenio!”
Finally, it was the time for the 1st prize. In the corner of my eye, I suddenly saw Calvin talking to some security guards. I smell something fishy going on.
“And for the 1st prize, congratulations to Calvin Tolentino!”
Calvin quickly ran up the stage. I didn’t believe the results so I ran up to Calvin, but on the way, two security guards stopped me. I didn’t give up. I shouted: “I’m the real winner, not you! The whole raffle was rigged!” One security guard then grabbed his gun and smacked its base to my head. I passed out.
I then woke up in a hospital room with an old lady whom I’ve never met before, sitting beside me.
“So, do you want to beat Calvin?” She asked.
“What do you mean?” I asked in return.
“I can make you win the next major raffle.”
“How?” I quickly asked as I was interested.
“Well, the next raffle has a bottle made out of diamonds as its first prize. If sold, it could be as expensive as ₱850,000,000.”
“Okay so how do I win it?”
“Hold your horses, young boy, that’s not the real first prize. You shouldn’t win the bottle, but instead, go to the host right after the program has ended. He will give you the keys to the ‘Win All Raffles Robot’ or WARR for short.”
“The what?”
“Okay, this might sound crazy but there is a robot that can make you win all raffle you enter. It’s called the ‘Win All Raffles Robot’.”
“So how does it work?” I asked out of curiosity.
“No one knows, it was sent by God during the 1300’s. What I do know is that whoever has the WARR would never lose a raffle. Your friend Calvin was just really lucky, but with the WARR, you’d be more than lucky.”
“But how would I be sure that the host would give it to me?”
“Well, he is my son.”
“How is he your son?”
“I gave birth to him.”
Since this conversation seemed like it wouldn’t lead to anything useful anymore, I packed my things and left the hospital. Moments later, I saw a flyer that caught my eye.
“Win a 700-year-old Venetian Diamond Wine Bottle worth ₱850,000,000. All you have to do is enter the raffle to have a chance.”
Maybe this was the raffle the old lady was talking about. I quickly went to the raffle booth and entered.
“The raffle draw will be in an hour, sir.” The clerk said. “You can meanwhile sit in our Waiting Area.”
Inside the Waiting Area were chairs, tables, and a television showing a replay of the 2021 NBA Finals. It’s crazy how the Lakers won it in 6 games. Joel Embiid was such a beast for Philadelphia but they still weren’t able to pull it off.
After an hour, I left the waiting room and sat in the front row near the stage where the raffle will be drawn. Slowly, people started coming and the seats started to fill up.
It was time.
The host came out of the curtains and picked one raffle ticket in the spinning jar.
“The 5th prize which is a 1942 Zero Japanese fighter plane, goes to Erika Sanchez!”
“The 4th prize, which is an authentic piece of the Shroud of Turin, goes to Francois LeBourgeoisie!” I can’t believe the host mispronounced his name.
“The 3rd prize, which is the original copy of the Indian epic, the Ramayana, goes to Juan Tiu-Tres.”
“The 2nd prize, which is a legitimate metal shard from the 1947 Roswell UFO Crash goes to Zack Dimagiba.
“And finally, the event you’ve all been waiting for, the 1st prize which is a 700-year-old Venetian Diamond Wine Bottle goes to…Calvin Tolentino!”
“What?!” I shouted as I jumped off my seat.
Someone then suddenly patted my back. It was Calvin.
“It’s okay Kyle, you’ll get your chance.” Calvin said.
I was about to punch him in the face but I suddenly remembered that I never really intended to win the 1st prize, so before Calvin went to the stage to claim his prize, I told him: “Hey Calvin!”
“Yes Kyle?” He said with an intimidating smile to his face.
I moved closer to him, stared him in the eye, and softly said: “You may have won the bottle, but you haven’t won the WARR.”


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 20, 2014)

Add-on for fox, sorry it took so long!


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 20, 2014)

draw Ruby Blastin' the evil overlord Tom Nook with her lazor vision


-shot-


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 20, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> draw Ruby Blastin' the evil overlord Tom Nook with her lazor vision
> 
> 
> -shot-



Will do, sergeant. -salutes-


----------



## Yookey (Feb 20, 2014)

Just wanted to take a moment and tell you that your art is extremely adorable c;
I keep checking back here regularly to see more. Haha


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 20, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Just wanted to take a moment and tell you that your art is extremely adorable c;
> I keep checking back here regularly to see more. Haha



Aw, thanks so much Yookey, that means a lot to me. C: <3


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 20, 2014)

Fawful said:


> View attachment 28765
> 
> Add-on for fox, sorry it took so long!



Ah no, it's great!! Thanks so much ;w;


----------



## Skeeve (Feb 20, 2014)

i adore your work! if you wouldnt mind.

My Mayor being Manly with Beardo and Diana swooning over us. =p

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/1966895_10153820831170405_744049809_n.jpg


----------



## Blaire (Feb 20, 2014)

Ahh omg, iv'e seen your art on tumblr before *o*
It's fantastic! Are these free or..? xD
I won't bother orering a piece until you aren't so busy but..i shall be stalking this thread ^ 3^


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 20, 2014)

Blaire said:


> Ahh omg, iv'e seen your art on tumblr before *o*
> It's fantastic! Are these free or..? xD
> I won't bother orering a piece until you aren't so busy but..i shall be stalking this thread ^ 3^




You have? Awesome!  And yes, these are absolutely free! Thank you for looking.


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 21, 2014)

omg this is lovely ;u; def stalking for an open slot

- - - Post Merge - - -

these are free? omfg u r a doll and a half ;-; such kindness D:


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 21, 2014)

Sorry for going so slow everyone. ;-;


----------



## Cudon (Feb 21, 2014)

Fawful said:


> View attachment 28948
> 
> Sorry for going so slow everyone. ;-;



Oh my god that is so adorable <3 Thank you ;u;


----------



## Yookey (Feb 21, 2014)

Fawful said:


> View attachment 28948
> 
> Sorry for going so slow everyone. ;-;


the look on Alfonso's face mirrored mine when I saw the person in the.. gasmask? XD
Really cute though! how long does it take you to draw these? o;


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 21, 2014)

Yookey said:


> the look on Alfonso's face mirrored mine when I saw the person in the.. gasmask? XD
> Really cute though! how long does it take you to draw these? o;



Haha! XD 

Thanks so much. <3 Usually I try to spend a half hour on each one in between commissions and other things I have to do during the day, so sometimes it varies with how many I can crank out in a day. :'D


----------



## Yookey (Feb 21, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Haha! XD
> 
> Thanks so much. <3 Usually I try to spend a half hour on each one in between commissions and other things I have to do during the day, so sometimes it varies with how many I can crank out in a day. :'D


Niiice! That's so fast for such great art. o_o

- - - Post Merge - - -

Could you possibly draw.. Me, and blaire.. standing together under a polka-dotted umbrella? c:
Or just me and blaire doing whatever.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 21, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yookey said:


> Niiice! That's so fast for such great art. o_o
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Sure! I have a few more requests to get through first, but absolutely. C:


----------



## Yookey (Feb 21, 2014)

Fawful said:


> View attachment 28975
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Aww that's great. Thank you. Take all the time in the world! C;


----------



## RivTRoub (Feb 22, 2014)

Fawful said:


> View attachment 28975



Aghsgrvfdjmbhfgjdf;d; It's amazing I love it thank you oh my gosh bhsfhvshd 

_//dies_


----------



## Sunsu (Feb 22, 2014)

Had to post, love your style! I think a comic would be awesome.~


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 22, 2014)

Sunsu said:


> Had to post, love your style! I think a comic would be awesome.~



Thank you so much!


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 22, 2014)

When is mine?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 22, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> When is mine?



Yours is whenever she gets a free slot, sweetie. I noticed she said she'd do one for you, and that's great, but as you can see she's full right now. c: So please be patient. She takes backups and such, which is something a lot of artists do, to add to the queue. That's all.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 23, 2014)

The next three I'm hoping to get out between today and tomorrow are:

Deareux
NekoSuke
trudymae

Thanks so much for your continued patience, it means a lot!


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 23, 2014)

wht about me


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 23, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> wht about me



If you take a look at my request list, it's filled with others who asked before you. So you'll have to wait until those have cleared out first, alright? They've been waiting a long time.  c:


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 23, 2014)

okie dkie!


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 23, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> wht about me


Be patient young grasshopper she'll get to yours when she gets to it uwu -pats your head-


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 23, 2014)

I might be able to get out another two today, hopefully. /snail movements XD;


----------



## BellManAC (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey! Love your drawings can you check your PM's


----------



## DarkOnyx (Feb 23, 2014)

Your drawings are great!Can you do me with Kyle and Eugene?I can't post a picture of myself,so I'll just tell you. My character has the haircut Extremely Casual-Stylish Side-I like being left alone.My character is wearing the pleather vest and pleather pants.Thank you for doing this,you're awesome.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 23, 2014)

BellManAC said:


> Hey! Love your drawings can you check your PM's



Hey, thanks so much for contacting me! I'm afraid I don't have any open slots at the moment, but if you're willing to wait, I'd be more than happy to draw for you. C:

- - - Post Merge - - -



sharkystriker22 said:


> Your drawings are great!Can you do me with Kyle and Eugene?I can't post a picture of myself,so I'll just tell you. My character has the haircut Extremely Casual-Stylish Side-I like being left alone.My character is wearing the pleather vest and pleather pants.Thank you for doing this,you're awesome.



I'm afraid all my slots are filled at the moment, but if you're willing to wait, I'd be more than happy to draw your request.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Feb 23, 2014)

Okay ^_^


----------



## BellManAC (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah I can wait! Did you see what I wanted drawn from my other post?! If so just inbox me when my drawing is done  I will be sure to pay you some how ahah


----------



## ~Yami~ (Feb 23, 2014)

These are just amazing >~< 
Keep up the fantastic work!!!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 23, 2014)

Ah, the good doctor! For who else but dr_shrunk of course.


----------



## Yookey (Feb 23, 2014)

Fawful said:


> View attachment 29305View attachment 29306
> 
> I might be able to get out another two today, hopefully. /snail movements XD;


ahhh love how you made Zell! C:


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 23, 2014)

Fawful said:


> View attachment 29336
> 
> Ah, the good doctor! For who else but dr_shrunk of course.


[[Happy Axolotl noises]]


----------



## Deareux (Feb 23, 2014)

Fawful said:


> View attachment 29305View attachment 29306
> 
> I might be able to get out another two today, hopefully. /snail movements XD;



ALKWEJROIAJSJEFLWPIERP!

They're adorable! Thank you very much!!


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 23, 2014)

Fawful said:


> View attachment 29336
> 
> Ah, the good doctor! For who else but dr_shrunk of course.



Oh no the doctor has returned! (but no seriously these are great, every time. and so I continue to stalk kekeke... /runs away/)


----------



## trudymae (Feb 24, 2014)

Fawful said:


> View attachment 29305View attachment 29306
> 
> I might be able to get out another two today, hopefully. /snail movements XD;



AH OMG. I love it so much, thank you ^___^ <333


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 24, 2014)

When your requests have dropped a little, AKA when there's not as much people to reserve for, Would you consider drawing something Non-AC related? Better to ask to not ask at all, huh?


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 24, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> When your requests have dropped a little, AKA when there's not as much people to reserve for, Would you consider drawing something Non-AC related? Better to ask to not ask at all, huh?


Of course! What did you have in mind?


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 24, 2014)

I'd love to see how you draw a Male Meowstic from Pokemon, I think I've asked too many people though but one more doesn't hurt


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 24, 2014)

My second attempt at this haha
Is there any slots open ;o;


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 24, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> My second attempt at this haha
> Is there any slots open ;o;



I think there's either two or three people waiting ahead of you for slots, but otherwise, that's it! So if I get three of these done today, I can add you.


----------



## pengutango (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey, I was just wondering, what order are you doing these requests in? I have no problems waiting, but I've noticed that you don't seem to go in order of your requests, if that makes sense. It kinda seems like you're jumping around since while you do have a list in the front, it's not exactly indicative of the actual order of who's request is next in line.

Like, I've seen say spot #8 is open, but instead of moving everyone up in the queue and just opening the last spot (#10), you just fill that slot (#8) in with a new request.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 24, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Hey, I was just wondering, what order are you doing these requests in? I have no problems waiting, but I've noticed that you don't seem to go in order of your requests, if that makes sense. It kinda seems like you're jumping around since while you do have a list in the front, it's not exactly indicative of the actual order of who's request is next in line.
> 
> Like, I've seen say spot #8 is open, but instead of moving everyone up in the queue and just opening the last spot (#10), you just fill that slot (#8) in with a new request.



Yeah, like I stated in the first post, I do try to go in order, but sometimes inspiration strikes depending on the day, so I try to get out what I can. I know it can be annoying. XD;

But I also don't swap slots either, like if I would rather draw someone else's mayor but they're not in the queue yet, I would never swap someone out because of that, you all wait very patiently for me, and I'm very thankful for that, so I try to have a set list of who I'm planning to draw for, and I try to get as much done out of that list as possible. I hope that makes sense. I would like to be a little more organized though. ;w;


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 24, 2014)

This looks awesome Thanks!  Though I'm guessing my clothes were a bit difficult to draw, sorry about that. >_>


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 25, 2014)

Fawful said:


> I think there's either two or three people waiting ahead of you for slots, but otherwise, that's it! So if I get three of these done today, I can add you.


okie c: if you could leave me a pm/vm that be really cool since I'm really forgetful OTL


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 25, 2014)

i posted another pic of me and fauna!! please make it a full length picture ( our bodies show ) and put flowers around us!! ty!


----------



## Cudon (Feb 25, 2014)

Frita looks so lovely in that pic c:


----------



## Yookey (Feb 25, 2014)

That frita totally makes me want her in my town <3 c;


----------



## Kanapachi (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll wait until you have a spot open, would like to request something here.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for the support everyone! Just a general notice here, after Kanapachi's request, this thread is going to be closing. I will finish all requests before closing. For those of you who have patiently been waiting for a slot and have posted here stating this, I will gladly do yours as well, but any new requests will be denied. I'm sorry, I do love drawing and this has been a lot of fun, but I have other obligations that come first. If you like my art and would like to see more of it, I have a tumblr link on my profile and deviantART page as well. Thank you again! <3


----------



## Yookey (Feb 25, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Thanks for the support everyone! Just a general notice here, after Kanapachi's request, this thread is going to be closing. I will finish all requests before closing. For those of you who have patiently been waiting for a slot and have posted here stating this, I will gladly do yours as well, but any new requests will be denied. I'm sorry, I do love drawing and this has been a lot of fun, but I have other obligations that come first. If you like my art and would like to see more of it, I have a tumblr link on my profile and deviantART page as well. Thank you again! <3


That's really sad for us, but quite understandable c:
I'm totally going to watch you on DA. ^-^


----------



## Sunsu (Feb 25, 2014)

{follows the tumblr}

I love your drawing style btw! Just had to comment on that, again. It's sooo cute! It was super nice of you to take the time and draw all of these people too. I know that took a lot of time.


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 25, 2014)

Def understand <3 life comes first


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 25, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> Def understand <3 life comes first



You're all very sweet to understand. <3 I may open again at some point, hopefully when I get more things off my plate.


----------



## mob (Feb 25, 2014)

Gonna totes follow u on tumblino


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 25, 2014)

gamzee said:


> Gonna totes follow u on tumblino



D'aw, thank you.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 25, 2014)

I just realized I followed you on my ac lol
I'll have follow you on my main.


----------



## Kanapachi (Feb 25, 2014)

Take your time in whatever you need to do, real life duties are more important than online activities. :3


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 25, 2014)

Gunna have to follow that tumblr


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 25, 2014)

Fawful when you do my drawing can you show my body and faunas body? make it full length and put flowers around us ty!!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 25, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> Fawful when you do my drawing can you show my body and faunas body? make it full length and put flowers around us ty!!



I saw your reply before.


----------



## Yundai (Feb 25, 2014)

Fawful said:


> I saw your reply before.



hay fawful just wondering if im still in your list ^^?


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 25, 2014)

Yundai said:


> hay fawful just wondering if im still in your list ^^?



You sure are Yundai.


----------



## Yundai (Feb 25, 2014)

Fawful said:


> You sure are Yundai.



<3 yay! and of course take your time don't over work yourself !!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Yookey (Feb 26, 2014)

Fawful said:


> View attachment 29784



Ahh pengu is so cute  great job


----------



## pengutango (Feb 26, 2014)

Fawful said:


> View attachment 29784



SOOOOO CUTEEEEEEE!!!!! <33333 THANK YOU!!!  Btw, would it be possible for you to PM me a transparent version of this? Thank you SOOO much again!!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks so much, I'm really glad you both like it!  PM'ed you Pengu!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh that's a thing, Pardon my rudeness.

But you never did approve of that Meowstic request of mine did you? Not gonna have any problems if not.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 26, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Oh that's a thing, Pardon my rudeness.
> 
> But you never did approve of that Meowstic request of mine did you? Not gonna have any problems if not.



I thought I added you to my list. I was more than happy to draw it for you! I sometimes forget to reply, bad habit of mine. XD;


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 26, 2014)

With quite a bunch of requests to keep up with, I wouldn't blame you for that 

Just wanted to double check, thanks a bunch c:


----------



## AppleCracker (Feb 27, 2014)

THis is my new iPhone wallpaper ^.^ a comic sounds cool! especially if I'm in it


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 27, 2014)

Spoiler



 












Just in case you dont wanna go back and forth to miiverse to see my picture, here it is!!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks Konan.


----------



## ButterCookies (Feb 27, 2014)

Are requests open? :3


----------



## Bia Blanc (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh your art is SO cute! <3


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 28, 2014)

how come im not on the request list?........


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 28, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> how come im not on the request list?........



Because I'm doing yours right now Konan.


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 28, 2014)

Maybe you should add "closed for orders" or something to the title. /runs away again/


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 28, 2014)

Omg right now??  Cant wait im so so soooooo excitied!!!!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2014)

I can't wait for mine uwu

Though I requested it kinda late so I don't expect it anytime soon ;u;


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 28, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Maybe you should add "closed for orders" or something to the title. /runs away again/



That is an excellent idea.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Pusheen (Feb 28, 2014)

OMMGGMOGMOGMOGMOGMOGMOGOMG I LOVE IT  <3 THANKS YOU SO MUCH I LOVE CHU


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 1, 2014)

Konan, just know you are quite lucky you got anything at all. Your behavior has been despicable to artists and customers as a whole, and quite frankly, I'm disappointed that she filled your request; but her reasoning made sense.

Let this be YET ANOTHER warning/PSA to everyone.

Don't pester or harrass artists. Don't be an ass. It not only makes _us_ feel bad, but it makes you look like a goddamned fool. Learn some respect, patience and kindness, and just maybe you'll receive it back from others.

That is all from me once more. I'm just pretty damn sick of watching people treat not only my girl, but artists in general like trash.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 1, 2014)

I appreciate the concern and everything, but please. I hate fighting, especially over something silly like this. I'm not particularly fond of having my art thread hijacked. I know you feel very passionate about this, but perhaps take it to PM's next time, okay? If I hadn't wanted to truly draw something for someone, I wouldn't have, simple as that.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 1, 2014)

Gonna probably start a new thread once these requests are finished to post daily AC art I get inspired to do. If anyone might be interested.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 1, 2014)

That sounds like a pretty neat idea, Fawful :›

Also I could just imagine you saying ''I HAVE FURY!'' (I need to re-play Bowser's Inside story) z-z


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 1, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Gonna probably start a new thread once these requests are finished to post daily AC art I get inspired to do. If anyone might be interested.



Ooh would we get to see some interactions of your villagers?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow, Beardo looks pretty damn posh. 

I never said that. That opinion is confidential. No one knows of it. Shh.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 1, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> That sounds like a pretty neat idea, Fawful :›
> 
> Also I could just imagine you saying ''I HAVE FURY!'' (I need to re-play Bowser's Inside story) z-z



Oh yes, I am having much fury at all times, even when playing with the tiny animals of adorability that are building their houses over the paths I am slaving over! It is having irritation, like the spicy mustard plentifully spooned over Fawful's sandwiches! (Eheheheh don't mind me, I'm replaying Superstar Saga myself now. :'D )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Joonbug said:


> Ooh would we get to see some interactions of your villagers?



I'd like to yes!  I have plans for the future! -pumps fists into the air- I just hope my laziness doesn't take over. XD


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 1, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Oh yes, I am having much fury at all times, even when playing with the tiny animals of adorability that are building their houses over the paths I am slaving over! It is having irritation, like the spicy mustard plentifully spooned over Fawful's sandwiches! (Eheheheh don't mind me, I'm replaying Superstar Saga myself now. :'D )


Fawful is giving the 101 Percents οωο


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 1, 2014)

fawful i know your closed but do you do avatars?


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 1, 2014)

Fawful said:


> I'd like to yes!  I have plans for the future! -pumps fists into the air- I just hope my laziness doesn't take over. XD



I eagerly await this yes yes


----------



## Skeeve (Mar 2, 2014)

OMG! i love it and you! this is amazing! im using it in my sigg! <33333333333


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 2, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Gonna probably start a new thread once these requests are finished to post daily AC art I get inspired to do. If anyone might be interested.



I'm interested
sign me up!


----------



## CookieInSpace (Mar 2, 2014)

Just wanted to say this is super cute!!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 2, 2014)

CookieInSpace said:


> Just wanted to say this is super cute!!



Thank you, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Cudon (Mar 3, 2014)

That meowstic.. That motherfrikkin meowstic <3 Much much much love.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 3, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> That meowstic.. That motherfrikkin meowstic <3 Much much much love.



XD! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 3, 2014)

Dat Meowstic indeed! o3o

Quick question, Is that the full res image? .o.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 3, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Dat Meowstic indeed! o3o
> 
> Quick question, Is that the full res image? .o.



Haha, I literally just left you a VM! XD Ah, I can send you the larger version, this site tends to make 'em all teeny. ;w;


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 3, 2014)

If you could, please :>


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 3, 2014)

Here you go: http://sta.sh/08u7pnez91c


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you so much :>
(Now to just resize and make it into Avatar sized and all 8D)


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 3, 2014)

The meowstic! Damn thats adorable! XD


----------



## Yookey (Mar 3, 2014)

Fawful said:


> View attachment 30464View attachment 30465



omg it is so cute <3 thank you so much!! I absolutely adore it


----------



## Kanapachi (Mar 4, 2014)

I was going to order a Male Meowstic. It's so beautiful, tho. ;u;

Back to the brainstorming board~


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 4, 2014)

Glad you like Yookey!! And haha, what a coincidence! Take as long as you need to think of another request, I won't stop till everyone who ordered is done.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 4, 2014)

Dat meowstic, what a dashing lil hipster
Now he needs to sit in starbucks so he can
Update his instagram.


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 4, 2014)

Too hipster for pokepuffs or whatever they are called now


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 5, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Too hipster for pokepuffs or whatever they are called now



I LAUGHED REALLY HARD OMF

"Nah I'm so over Pokepuffs"
"But--"
"No, I want coffee. Can you do that for me? No, wait, nevermind, I see a guy walking out of the shop with some. -steals with telepathic powers-"
Trainer is left sputtering and spewing apologies to the person whose coffee was stolen by her Meowstic.


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 5, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> I LAUGHED REALLY HARD OMF
> 
> "Nah I'm so over Pokepuffs"
> "But--"
> ...


"Oh god I'm so sorry! He's been acting really weird lately. Talking about indie music and says I wouldn't know what he was talking about and calling his pokeball 'mainstream'-"
/meowstic continues to drink coffee through an exaggerated sigh/ 


(Sorry to my brother who swears he's not a hipster for quoting him on part of that)


----------



## Cudon (Mar 5, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> "Oh god I'm so sorry! He's been acting really weird lately. Talking about indie music and says I wouldn't know what he was talking about and calling his pokeball 'mainstream'-"
> /meowstic continues to drink coffee through an exaggerated sigh/
> 
> 
> (Sorry to my brother who swears he's not a hipster for quoting him on part of that)



No more regular poke balls for Meowstic, Premier balls are teh shet right now.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 6, 2014)

Can't wait for my picture,thank you so much for doing this  Fawful!^_^


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> Can't wait for my picture,thank you so much for doing this  Fawful!^_^



No problem, and thanks to everyone being so patient with me, I'm sorry for taking so long. XD;


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 9, 2014)

Are you still doing this Fawful?I'm sorry for asking,I'm just not very patient.But I'm not going to complain,after all your doing this for free and your busy with life so its really nice to be doing all of these pictures.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 9, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> Are you still doing this Fawful?I'm sorry for asking,I'm just not very patient.But I'm not going to complain,after all your doing this for free and your busy with life so its really nice to be doing all of these pictures.



Absolutely am!  Just got a little busier than I would've liked to be, but it happens. Thanks for sticking with me this long!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 10, 2014)

Sorry for taking so long, haven't been feeling well lately. :'D Thanks for looking!


----------



## Cudon (Mar 10, 2014)

Freya looks so frickin magical in that one  Makes me want to get her and secretly stash her as my 11th villager.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 10, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Freya looks so frickin magical in that one  Makes me want to get her and secretly stash her as my 11th villager.



nO _*SHE'S MINE*_ -snarling heard in the distance- (i kid, i kid)




Fawful said:


> View attachment 32114
> 
> Sorry for taking so long, haven't been feeling well lately. :'D Thanks for looking!



buT OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOD LOOK AT MY PRECIOUS BABY GIRLIE AND UWAHAHGHH LOOK AT ME THE CUTEST MAYOR OF ALL AND WERE PLAYING ON THE SWINGS SCREAMS!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT LOVEI T LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT THANK YOU SO MUCH BAAAAAAABYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY you didnt have to do this at all AND YOU MADE IT SO MAGICAL LOOK AT HER DRESS IM CRYYYYYYYYYY

nikki/freya #1 couple god bless IM SO EMotIONAL


----------



## JellofishXD (Mar 11, 2014)

If you haven't already started my request could you please change fauna to lolly
Ps FRIKIN AMAZING ART I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## undadac (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow I didn't know u were so talented could you make me one of just my character with a bubble blower sittin in a bunch of flowers & maybe a lil Julian over yonder in a field like a rare siting.. when u get the chance maybe  I'll wait

- - - Post Merge - - -

Super cute super kawaii

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oo and a lil mushroom would be nice


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't wanna sound really mean but what part of "Closed to new requests for now" aren't some people getting at?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 11, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I don't wanna sound really mean but what part of "Closed to new requests for now" aren't some people getting at?



This literally always happens. I just woke up so I'm too tired to yell at them. But try reading, people. Use your _eyes._


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 11, 2014)

Maybe I need a bigger sign. o3o -goes to make one-


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 11, 2014)

I lurk this thread so hard, lol. Your art is incredibly cute.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 11, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I lurk this thread so hard, lol. Your art is incredibly cute.



Oh my gosh, thank you! XD I really appreciate you taking the time to look. :'D


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 11, 2014)

Not a request, but I doodled it yesterday along with Shiro's. Sorry for taking so long. Also I figured out how to make images larger on here, and it's apparently by linking them instead of uploading them from your computer. Sorry. ;-; If anyone wants a larger size of their request, let me know! I had no idea.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 11, 2014)

May I have those two Dr shrunk Images full sized, if that's okay,please <3 0w0

also on a side note, That is a really adorable Francine drawing you did
right there yes <3, look at that fab look she has to her she, knows she
is fab and she does not need anyone to tell her that. uwu


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 11, 2014)

I wish to one day be able to enter my character on this omg. Been subscribed for forever. Your drawings are so cute.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh yes! I have no idea how big these will look on here but:



Spoiler
















Oh my god, Godzilla!Shrunk...

- - - Post Merge - - -



ButterCookies said:


> I wish to one day be able to enter my character on this omg. Been subscribed for forever. Your drawings are so cute.



Ohhh my gosh, thank you so much, it means a lot to me that you like my art. ;w;


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 11, 2014)

That francine wowie


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 11, 2014)

thank you Fawfy uwu


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 11, 2014)

francine is my new waifu thanks to my babe

curse you


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 11, 2014)

Are you able to make the one of my mayor full sized? c: 

Also I saw that drawing on DA a while ago with a bunch of mayors you drew! That was so cute O:


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 11, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Are you able to make the one of my mayor full sized? c:
> 
> Also I saw that drawing on DA a while ago with a bunch of mayors you drew! That was so cute O:



Aw thanks, glad you liked it!  And here you go:



Spoiler


----------



## Yookey (Mar 12, 2014)

Ooo do you have a full size of my mayor as well Fawful?


----------



## JellofishXD (Mar 12, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I don't wanna sound really mean but what part of "Closed to new requests for now" aren't some people getting at?


 sorry I'm not trying to argue but I requested something before she edited the title


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 12, 2014)

Y





JellofishXD said:


> sorry I'm not trying to argue but I requested something before she edited the title



I don't think they meant you, as there are others who have posted asking for a request after I closed. It's not a problem though, even if I forget to edit the list, I'm pretty good with remembering the requests I've gotten, it just takes me a bit to get to them.


----------



## BellManAC (Mar 12, 2014)

Here is my ref picture  As I never included a proper one on this thread! 




I hope it isn't massive :/ I would like the black roses and gold can in the pic if you can. Also have a little bit of hair hanging out of my hat? (Brown hair) Thanks so much.


----------



## Kanapachi (Mar 12, 2014)

I think I just want a cute little picture of Erik and Beau holding hands. <3

Looking all shy and blushing all cute. ;-;



Spoiler



because I'm dorky like that uwu


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 12, 2014)

Kanapachi said:


> I think I just want a cute little picture of Erik and Beau holding hands. <3
> 
> Looking all shy and blushing all cute. ;-;
> 
> ...



No problem. :3


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm eagerly awaiting this to be opened


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 13, 2014)

Super duper cold today, how is everyone else's weather doing? Are you ready for spring? ;w;



Spoiler


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 13, 2014)

It's gotten warmer here in England, which is really surprising for our usual weather.


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 13, 2014)

It's summer weather again here. (We have like a week of winter weather, and then it's hot again.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Correction: it's actually just warm outside today.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 13, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Super duper cold today, how is everyone else's weather doing? Are you ready for spring? ;w;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Omfg these are too good
and in England its been fab today!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 13, 2014)

It looks so lovely, baby!!! <3333 You're improoooooovingggg~ -noms- <3333


----------



## Yundai (Mar 13, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Super duper cold today, how is everyone else's weather doing? Are you ready for spring? ;w;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



OMG this is absolutely perfect ! thank you so much fawful <3!!


----------



## Cudon (Mar 13, 2014)

Finland has been all screwy with weather, the first day it's around -1 - 2 Celsius, actually dropping under zero. But the next damn day it's like 4 - 10 Celsius with a clear blue sky and all. But hey.. all of our snow melted, from the capital area at least c:


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 14, 2014)

Spoiler











It was almost tolerable outside today for two minutes, so that's a good sign, right? Though the giant mountains of ever present snow are still concerning. Melt faster! D:


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 14, 2014)

That's so cute oh no

- - - Post Merge - - -

And you get snow? Lucky.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 15, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> That's so cute oh no
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And you get snow? Lucky.



Not lucky for her arthritis. ): My poor babychild.

ahhhh BAAAAAAABE THAT'S SO ADORABLE?!?!??!? HDFGDDFGDFG YELLS..... YOU'RE JUST LIKE FAE YOU IMPROVE WITH EVERY PICTURE <3333 my boyfriend looks ADORABLE. and you made erik look wayyyyyyyyy cuter than he is in game tbh omg /smooches ilu


----------



## Yookey (Mar 15, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 we had like a week of snow here. then it rained away. so haven't seen snow since early january. xD
weather today was quite nice. it was storming last night though.. but sunny today, with tons of wind. xD

and that beau is the most adorable creature ever <3


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank yoooou. :'D I'm glad you all like it! And ugh, I'm hoping the same over here Yookey! We started to finally get rain that washed the snow away and then a few days ago we had a huge blizzard that replaced all the grass with snow again. I guess Queen Elsa is determined to keep it snowing forever. XD


----------



## Yookey (Mar 15, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Thank yoooou. :'D I'm glad you all like it! And ugh, I'm hoping the same over here Yookey! We started to finally get rain that washed the snow away and then a few days ago we had a huge blizzard that replaced all the grass with snow again. I guess Queen Elsa is determined to keep it snowing forever. XD


Ugh that doesn't sound like fun XD
I hate the rain though. We're in a rain season atm.. My joints are aching constantly. :c I'd rather take the snow tbh.
Best of all would be sun. Haha

Maybe Elsa is secretly ruling whatever country you live in? XD


----------



## Cudon (Mar 15, 2014)

Ah screw weather. Both Thursday and Friday were around +10 celsius. Yet today it has been snowing all day u-u


----------



## Yookey (Mar 15, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Ah screw weather. Both Thursday and Friday were around +10 celsius. Yet today it has been snowing all day u-u



we've been at +10 c too the past few days. now it's down to 2c.. i hope it wont snow tonight ;w; news says it will


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 17, 2014)

Spoiler











Sorry for taking so long on the requests, trying to get to them faster. ;-; I hope this Felicity sort of makes up for it.


----------



## Yundai (Mar 17, 2014)

that felicity is beyond adorable :O!


----------



## Yookey (Mar 17, 2014)

Absolutely amazing Fawful! <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 17, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MY WIFE
ok
excuse me 
MY GF
HOLY **** THATS KAWAII AS **** THO
babe ew stop improving i love you ugh <3


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 18, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww such a cutie 3.14 <3
but seriously this drawing is really adorable <3
-squishes it-


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 18, 2014)

owh dear you're probably so backed up!!
I wont request but seriously your art is just.. WOW♥♥♥


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone. :'D I'm really glad you like it! I'll try harder to get more requests out. ;w;


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 18, 2014)

She's so cute! And I love the legs.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 18, 2014)

I dunno about you guys , but I'm a bit concerned about the polka dot pattern in her eyes & eyelashes xD


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 18, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I dunno about you guys , but I'm a bit concerned about the polka dot pattern in her eyes & eyelashes xD



I think Felicity's seeing spots, she might be sick! XD


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 18, 2014)

She suffers from polkadot eyetis
She is very sensitive about so others never bring it 
Up umu


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 2, 2014)

Its so cute.!^_^


----------



## JellofishXD (Apr 5, 2014)

I can't wait for my request!!! Ur drawings just keep getting better!!


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh my god! These are ridiculously adorable!!! 

//waits for open spot patiently


----------



## roseiscrossing (Apr 6, 2014)

forever lurking until there is an open spot


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 6, 2014)

Your artwork is amazing as usual Ellie! Keep up the good work X3
I'll be lurking for an open slot ^^


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 15, 2014)

So your not doing commissions anymore? I pm'd Chessa especially to ask about the art in her avi uwu  please let me know if you open up requests again?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 16, 2014)

is this even open?


----------

